# The Purina Diet (PG 13)



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Got this from a friend. Thought it was pretty funny:

Oh yeah, if your drinking anything now, I suggest that you swallow and put your drink down or you'll be cleaning off your computer screen.


I have a Golden retriever and I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart and was in line to check out. 

A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. 

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. 

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her. 

Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my [email protected]$ls and a car hit me. 

I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 2, 2006)

What can I say to that? :mrgreen:


----------



## joed617 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good one Dutch.. 

Joe


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn...I heard this joke last night and I wanted to post it, but wasn't sure it would be o.k?  Good joke Dutch!!!!


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :!:


----------

